# Her personality threatened him



## MiaowKitty

In this sense, I mean 'threaten' in the sense of possibly lowering his self-confidence through being too aggressive or self-confident herself.  (i.e., not literally threaten physically)

"Sa personnalité l'a menacé"?  I didn't find this kind of thing much on google.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Colonel Schnaffs

intimidé, perhaps?


----------



## Souxie

Pourrais-tu donner une phrase complète, MiaowKitty ?


----------



## MiaowKitty

intimidé, ok.

Well, I have a concept more than a sentence in mind, but how about something like "He likes women with unthreatening personalities" (alors, "Il aime les femmes avec des personnalités peu intimidantes").


----------



## MiaowKitty

I found 270 results for "personnalité intimidante", but none for "personnalité peu intimidante".


----------



## Colonel Schnaffs

Vous pouvez dire simplement "il aime des femmes qui ne sont pas intimidantes", n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Micia93

what is the exact sentence in fact? "threatened" or "unthreatening"?
"threatened" => I agree with "intimidé" but I'm still looking for a stronger verb
"unthreatening" => still agree with Colonel, but I would put "*les* femmes" instead


----------



## Colonel Schnaffs

Yes micia you're quite right. I'm never any good at les/des.  He wants to say that he likes women who are not threatening.


----------



## Micia93

I wonder if "agressé" might fit here? of course, the original sentence would have been "his personality aggressed him" instead of "threatened", but ... what do you think?


----------



## Colonel Schnaffs

Not sure about that - aggress usually means that you start a fight or a war. Threatening works better here because he's not talking about women beating him up, just about women who are very strong-willed, dominant, arrogant. Unless he does actually mean that he doesn't like women who physically abuse him, or threaten to do so. But i don't think that's the case. Might be wrong though. I usually am.


----------



## Micia93

no! you're not usually are!!!

anyway, in french, when you say that somebody is "agressif", he doesn't necessarily mean that he wants to beat up others. It's even very often used in the figurative way, meaning, that he's agressive by his words or his temper. Thus ma question ...


----------



## Colonel Schnaffs

Yes I'm terribly sorry I forgot he wanted to translate into French not English. Aggress wouldn't work in English, I don't think. I didn't know that "agressé" could be used figuratively like that but I'm sure you're right. Just as long as it means that he's frightened by strong women in the figurative rather than physical sense, then it works.


----------



## MiaowKitty

agressive, thanks !


----------



## MiaowKitty

so 'unthreatening' could be 'peu agressive'?


----------



## Itisi

Il n'aime pas se sentir intimidé par une femme


----------



## Micia93

MiaowKitty said:


> so 'unthreatening' could be 'peu agressive'?



not really, because the word "agressive" stills remains, which gives a negative connotation.
He likes unthreatening women => "pas agressives du tout", that is "*inoffensives*"


----------



## Colonel Schnaffs

"inoffensive" = parfait! paisible? tranquille aussi?


----------



## Micia93

yes, "paisibles" and "tranquilles" can fit, but "inoffensives" insists more on the fact that women are totally unthreatening ("offensives" being a bit like "agressives")


----------



## Itisi

To come back to your original question: il s'est senti intimidé par sa forte personnalité


----------



## Souxie

Ou bien, pour ta phrase : 





MiaowKitty said:


> "He likes women with unthreatening personalities"



Peut-être: il aime les femmes douces.


----------



## Micia93

j'ai aussi pensé à "douces" mais je l'ai finalement enlevé. "douces" est vraiment trop neutre par rapport à "unthreatening" (sans menace)


----------



## Souxie

Il me semble pourtant que c'est ce qu'on dirait dans ce cas. (Je dis ceci sans agressivité  )


----------



## Colonel Schnaffs

J'aime la phrase "les femmes inoffensives". Je crois que c'est la meilleur traduction du mot "unthreatening".


----------



## Micia93

Souxie said:


> Il me semble pourtant que c'est ce qu'on dirait dans ce cas. (Je dis ceci sans agressivité  )



mais je le sais bien Souxie!


----------



## Souxie

Yes Micia !

On ne parle pas vraiment de _femmes inoffensives _même si la traduction du mot est juste, ou alors dans une description particulière et précise d'un cas particulier. 

Sinon, spontanément on dira _femmes douces _ou peut-être autre chose à laquelle on n'a pas pensé, je ne sais pas.


----------



## Itisi

Tout dépend de si on veut mettre l'accent sur le fait que le bonhomme a 'un problème' avec un certain type de femmes, ou sur le type de femmes avec lesquelles il a un problème...  Je remarque que la question s'est déplacée vers le type de femmes... Si c'est bien ça la question, pas de problème !


----------



## Micia93

ha tu t'accroches hein Souxie! 
je respecte ton point de vue, mais je pense que cela correspond mieux à l'anglais, car "unthreatening" fait quand même référence à un cas particulier il me semble. Autrement, l'auteur aurait mis "he likes sweet-tempered women"


----------



## Itisi

Je remarque qu'il s'agissait d'abord du problème d'un bonhomme avec un certain type de femme.  Maintenant il s'agit du type de femmes.  La question s'est déplacée vers le type de femmes.  Si c'est bien ce que MiaouKitty veut dire, pas de problème...


----------



## MiaowKitty

Oh, douce seems good.  merci à tous !


----------



## florence a

D'accord avec Itsi.
Je propose: Il se sentait mis en danger par sa personnalité (à elle). Ou déstabilisé?


----------



## MiaowKitty

But does that make it seem like he feels in physical danger, or no?


----------



## Itisi

Sa forte personnalité l'intimidait.


----------



## MiaowKitty

merci ! J'ai maintenant un bon adjectif et un bon verbe, je pense.


----------

